# 67 gto a/c 17 1/2 " radiator core support



## walke428 (Mar 30, 2019)

Since I can't locate a 17 1/2 in. a/c radiator support for my '67 GTO, I am planning on cutting off the bottom of a standard 15 1/2 support and attaching bottom from my original a/c support. Of course I'll make 2 in, longer. I know the bottoms of the 2 style supports are very different, and fortunately The bottom of my orig. is usable. My question is are there other differences and would they make the planned combination impossible or impractical?

Thanks


----------



## Sixty7GTO (May 4, 2017)

I did this to my 67. I took several measurements of both radiator supports side by side before I started cutting. I also took a bunch of pictures. Measure twice and then measure again. I did mine last fall, its been sitting in the garage in self-etch primer ready for paint. I'm pleased the way it came out. I hope you had good luck with yours.


----------



## Sixty7GTO (May 4, 2017)

walke428 said:


> Since I can't locate a 17 1/2 in. a/c radiator support for my '67 GTO, I am planning on cutting off the bottom of a standard 15 1/2 support and attaching bottom from my original a/c support. Of course I'll make 2 in, longer. I know the bottoms of the 2 style supports are very different, and fortunately The bottom of my orig. is usable. My question is are there other differences and would they make the planned combination impossible or impractical?
> 
> Thanks


"Ames", Now has the bottom conversion piece needed to make a standard height radiator support into a 17-1/2" height radiator support for the A/C cars.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Ames &/or Cold Case;




__





66-67 GTO AC Radiator Support Conversion Kit







www.coldcaseradiators.com


----------

